# Does your warehouse have these rules?



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

1) Putting signs on your cars saying what time your block is with a notice of 15 minutes to sort and load?
2) No one on the floor to help, just you the account holder allowed on the floor at all times.
3) People yelling at you to hurry up and load. No sorting in the warehouse, do it outside.
4) Given a small card with rules such as "not allowed to use the bathroom".

This is at Ft. Worth warehouse DDA3. Anyone else experience rules such as these?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> 1) Putting signs on your cars saying what time your block is with a notice of 15 minutes to sort and load?
> 2) No one on the floor to help, just you the account holder allowed on the floor at all times.
> 3) People yelling at you to hurry up and load. No sorting in the warehouse, do it outside.
> 4) Given a small card with rules such as "not allowed to use the bathroom".
> ...


well.the not allowed to use the restroom is new

I dont think they should say that


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've seen the app ask me in the after-block poll questions if the bathroom was clearly marked and if the facilities were clean. How can a warehouse then say that you can't use the bathroom?
As far as the other things - I have not seen that except that I think it is a rule everywhere that if you have a passenger with you, they have to remain in the car.
I load very quickly and am out in about 5 minutes after receiving my rack, so there would never be any need for workers to badger me, but i have seen people that lay out all of their packages on the floor and are sorting them all and taking a lot of time in loading there cars. Something should probably be said to people like that since they are slowing down the process for getting other people in to load their blocks.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

No using bathroom whilst in line to load. Same reason for not sorting in line. Take care of your IBS before or after loading. Unless, of course, you are behind me in line. Do whateva


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)

Nope. Cant use the bathroom AT ALL once you enter the warehouse.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Only in Texas.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

GrumpZilla said:


> 1) Putting signs on your cars saying what time your block is with a notice of 15 minutes to sort and load?
> 2) No one on the floor to help, just you the account holder allowed on the floor at all times.
> 3) People yelling at you to hurry up and load. No sorting in the warehouse, do it outside.
> 4) Given a small card with rules such as "not allowed to use the bathroom".
> ...


Wow!!! I drove out of DDA3 for almost a year before they started soft blocking me. Quit them in Jan 08. How things have changed!!! New manager must be a real peach.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

GrumpZilla said:


> Nope. Cant use the bathroom AT ALL once you enter the warehouse.


I'm pretty sure this isn't consistent with Amazon policy.

One of the warehouses I regularly work out of (DEW8) empties out the bags into the carts. Of course I completely ignore the workers if they try to hurry me during my sort.


----------



## GrumpZilla (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

GrumpZilla said:


> View attachment 418772


Oh! The Horror! They actually wrote down the process that has been in place for years! Bigger question is how many languages does that come in?


----------

